# Review Needed - BHMS Business & Hotel Management School and HTMi Hotel & Tourism Management Institut



## shamshernagal (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey i need a review of BHMS Business & Hotel Management School and HTMi Hotel & Tourism Management Institute of Switzerland and both are based in Luzern.. I am from India and Am interested in The advanced culinary diploma at BHMS and a Post grad Diploma at HTMi.... Could anyone tell me if they are worth going to....


----------

